# Upgrade w2k3 sp1 to w2k3 r2



## noobmoone (Dec 14, 2010)

I have w2k3 sp1 dc, and i want to add another dc - w2k8 r2. I want to use DFS for my shares, but i read that for that i will need w2k3 r2.

Is it possible to upgrade from w2k3 sp1 to w2k3 r2. If yes could you refer me to some additional readings or manual/tutorial.
Is it straight upgrade like from sp1 to sp2?

By the way, my w2k3 is 32bit.

Any help will be appreciate.

thx


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Technet:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc781198(WS.10).aspx


----------

